# jamo 15" driver specs



## deedledeedle

I live in new zealand so my access to a lot of drivers i see on here is limited.I have come across these on a local auction site but i'm struggling to find anything but basic information about them.
Does anyone know of a database where i might find more info?
are they something you'd consider for a HT project?






Trade Me







www.trademe.co.nz


----------

